

A free web based focus writer.   - ytbryan
http://brighter.herokuapp.com
This was my first web app. Made it two years ago. Releasing it for comments. Source code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;digitalasia&#x2F;brighter
======
ytbryan
This was my first web app. Made it two years ago. Releasing it for comments.
Source code:
[https://github.com/digitalasia/brighter](https://github.com/digitalasia/brighter)

